# new to closed-end pens



## Katya (Oct 6, 2017)

Greetings, all
I'm making my first closed-end pen, using a Jr. Gent II kit, using the tubes. Baby steps.
 Just need some help ensuring that I drill the hole the correct length for the refill. Does 2.647 in. sound right to you? I've checked another Jr. Gent pen I made. Any suggestions?
Many thanks,
Katya


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 6, 2017)

Here's how I do it:

Using the correct drill for the barrel tube, drill the length of the tube plus a smidge for cleaning up the end of the barrel.

Then switch to a smaller drill bit (such as 7mm) -- it just needs to be large enough diameter for the end of the rollerball refill & spring to fit into (or the tail end of the cartridge/converter if it's a fountain pen).

You can measure the finial component from the kit to see how deep this extra hole needs to be -- remember to allow for the thickness added by the press-fit coupler, but you can deduct the length of the screw threads on the finial.

Doing it this way keeps the brass tube from disappearing into the hole when you're gluing it in -- and if you use a regular mandrel, you can slip a 7mm tube into the far end of the blank and it will hold that end centered on a regular mandrel without needing a bushing or one of the fancy "gripper" mandrels.


----------



## magpens (Oct 6, 2017)

I assume you have a set of digital readout calipers, which will also measure hole depth ....
.... indispensible.

Since you have already checked another Jr Gent pen you made, you should be "good to go".

I don't make Jr Gent II, but I just checked a Jr. Harold I made recently and I make the whole depth on it to be 2.737"

I don't think it is terribly critical since the spring (RB assumed) compensates for variations in length

I'd suggest, for your first attempt, that you start with the blank a little over-long and the hole a little on the short side. . You can then make adjustments as needed.


----------

